# CPT-reduction of digital hyperkeratosis



## Gregory.Burden (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello all,
I am trying to find the CPT code for ...Reduction of digital hyperkeratosis, 3rd + 4th toes right foot.  any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mojo (Apr 10, 2011)

Look at 11056 (Paring or Cutting).


----------



## Gregory.Burden (Apr 14, 2011)

Thx Mojo, that ws helpful


----------

